# New EMT trying to get hired ... ADVICE guys! =)



## mcaj0n (Feb 22, 2007)

Hey, 21 yr old erik here from berkeley, ca .... I just passed my nremt test and I am kind of clueless as to what I need to do next, I want to start working soon! where do I go from here? i believe I need to go to the "county" (wherever that is) and get fingerprinted and get my permit. I then need to pass my class b drivers lisence test. After that I apply to an ems company. Where can I go to see what companies are available in my area and information on them and all that. Also, since Im Cal is kicking my but I dont have much time to devote to work but I was hoping I can do a 24 hr shift on saturday and a 8hr shift on sunday and another 8 hr shift on one of the weekdays. Is that a descent schedule to request or will they laugh at me. Any advice is appreciated, thanks guys! Good luck with everything!


----------



## Ridryder911 (Feb 22, 2007)

You need to discuss this with an EMT from your area. Since CA is more a county/regional type of program. 

For as shift times, that is all dependent upon whom the employer is. Usually if one is full time, you will have assigned shifts and part time gather when there is available shifts. Most will not allow one to work 32 hr straight because of sleep deprivation, as well if one has 24 hrs shifts, doubtful they have 8 hr shifts, most EMS is not a 40 hr week job. As well, I would not leave the impression you ..._"don't have much time to devote to work"_.. since there are many out there that do. 

Good luck!
R/r 911


----------



## smacphee (Feb 22, 2007)

I just got hired with ProTransport not too long ago.  Their shifts are more of 10-12hr shifts, rarely 10hr shifts though.  St. Josephs I think has 12 and 24 hour shifts.  I don't know about anybody else really.  Hope this helps.


----------



## mcaj0n (Feb 23, 2007)

smacphee said:


> I just got hired with ProTransport not too long ago.  Their shifts are more of 10-12hr shifts, rarely 10hr shifts though.  St. Josephs I think has 12 and 24 hour shifts.  I don't know about anybody else really.  Hope this helps.




Ya I always see you guys on Telegraph when I walk to school, I think I am going to give you guys a call, what other companies are available in Berkeley? do you guys know? thanks


----------



## fm_emt (Feb 23, 2007)

mcaj0n said:


> Ya I always see you guys on Telegraph when I walk to school, I think I am going to give you guys a call, what other companies are available in Berkeley? do you guys know? thanks



Dude, you suck at teh internet! 

Check out Craigslist. There's a few that are up that way:

Norcal Ambulance
Pro-Transport 1
Royal Ambulance
Kings American Ambulance (in SF)
All American Medical Transport (in Vallejo)
Falcon Critical Care Transport

And down here in the Silicon Valley, there's:
Silicon Valley Ambulance
WestMed
Golden State Ambulance

AMR is all over the Bay Area too.

--

Since you're in alameda county, go here:

CLICKY CLICKY

They require a Live Scan. $50. Then an application fee of $35.

You don't need a class 2 license. You need to go to DMV and get the "Ambulance Driver Certificate." Before you do that, you need to go and get a medical examination and get a county medical examiners certification first and then go get a Live Scan ($50 usually) done. Then you can go to DMV and give them $$$ and take the test.


----------



## mreid99 (Feb 24, 2007)

*http://www.indeed.com*

Use this site it's a search engine of various job sites.

http://www.indeed.com


----------



## TheMowingMonk (Feb 22, 2008)

beats the santa clara county fees, we have livescan plus $50 application fee, so many fees for all this paperwork. why cant the be nice and do it for free, lol


----------



## EMTSteve (Jun 27, 2008)

Sorry for necromancing this old thread but...

I just got hired on to ProTransport today. They are looking for ALOT of people!! They are hiring 10+ people a week!!!

After you finish school + NREMT
Go to the DMV and get the paper work to get your Ambulance drivers licence.
- Get a physical = green card
- Get Live Scan done
- Study the ambulance hand book
- Take the DMV test and get a 10 year print out.

--Gather ALL your certs.
-Green Card
-Ambulance License
-Social Security Card
-NREMT Card
-EMT County Card
-Emt Cert (from your school)
-Your regular drivers license
-DMV Print out.

and call Candice at Protransport. 888-8EMT-JOB 
or 
email her at candice@mail.protransport-1.com

Hope this helps... 
Paper work, paper work, paper work.... gawd dayum!


----------



## Anu (Jun 27, 2008)

What does the Driver's examination consist of?  I live in NY, also, so I believe each state will have different regulations.  I'm wondering how much different it is than the Class D examination. I guess there is both a written exam and road test?   

:unsure:


----------



## Jeremy89 (Jun 27, 2008)

mcaj0n said:


> Hey, 21 yr old erik here from berkeley, ca .... I just passed my nremt test and I am kind of clueless as to what I need to do next, I want to start working soon! where do I go from here? i believe I need to go to the "county" (wherever that is) and get fingerprinted and get my permit. I then need to pass my class b drivers lisence test. After that I apply to an ems company. Where can I go to see what companies are available in my area and information on them and all that. Also, since Im Cal is kicking my but I dont have much time to devote to work but I was hoping I can do a 24 hr shift on saturday and a 8hr shift on sunday and another 8 hr shift on one of the weekdays. Is that a descent schedule to request or will they laugh at me. Any advice is appreciated, thanks guys! Good luck with everything!



You're correct- you need to go get a county license... they should need your Cert of class completion and NREMT card.  Then you need to have a physical, do the live scan thing, then get an ambo drivers license (I can email you the cheat she..or, uh study guide)  

Don't know about up in Berkeley, but in San Diego cty they have Rural/Metro, AMR, and a **** ton more that I'm too lazy to list... PM me if I can answer any other questions for ya.

Jeremy


----------



## EMTSteve (Jun 30, 2008)

Jeremy89 said:


> You're correct- you need to go get a county license... they should need your Cert of class completion and NREMT card.  Then you need to have a physical, do the live scan thing, then get an ambo drivers license (I can email you the cheat she..or, uh study guide)
> 
> Don't know about up in Berkeley, but in San Diego cty they have Rural/Metro, AMR, and a **** ton more that I'm too lazy to list... PM me if I can answer any other questions for ya.
> 
> Jeremy



Ahh yes I forgot, you need to contact your countys EMS Program just after you finish school.

Get ready for the paper work! You will have more paper work thats thrown at you to be signed, faxed, mailed, held for proof of, to read... it goes on and on..  GET A FILING CABINET LOL.


----------

